# Stroller, carseat, and/or travel system recommendations?



## MrsNewspin (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been looking all over the internet for hours and can't seem to decide on which carseat and stroller to register for. I like what I've seen with Graco and Peg Perego, but there are just so many different models!

Also, I was hoping to find either a car seat that snaps into a base and also snaps into a compatible stroller, or a really awesome stroller with no car seat compatibility, and then I can just buy a stroller frame for the carseat. Either way, I'd like a car seat with a base included, or one I could buy separately.

I'm very confused! The biggest feature I'm looking for with a stroller is lightweight and easy to maneuver and open/close. Storage would be great, too. Basically, I'm a FTM with no idea what to look for! Are there any particular brands/models of strollers and carseats (or travel systems) that you've been happy with?


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

We have a graco metrolite that is very light. We got the whole system from Babies R Us that came with the base for the car. Overall I like the stroller but the wheels are kinda wide in the back so it can be hard to move around in tight areas. But we use it all the time and has been money well spent. I know most don't like travel systems. My other complaint is how the seat adjusts. Its a PITA but doable. Its like a slider clip on a rope type thing. I also don't the 5 pt harness in it but I don't use the top straps and only use it the bottom. She sits just fine and doesn't slide. Its hard to fold up one handed but can be done. But fairly easy with a button on the handle that also adjusts. The basket underneath works well for us. We managed to stuff 2 winter coats and my baby bag in there along with other junk.

Overall I would give it a 8.5 out of 10.

I am glad we didn't go with the snap and go like I planned because it turns out we actually do use it a lot.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would not recommend a travel system. Babies need to be in the car seat as little as possible. I would get a stroller with a reclining seat, and put the baby in that. Sure short trips if baby is asleep in the car seat is ok, but it's preferable to have baby laying nearly flat instead of the 45* angle when they are brand new.

I had a Mountain Buggy when my DD2 was little and I used a Snuzzler infant support in the stroller and reclined the seat when she was in it. There are lots of strollers with reclining seats; I would test drive a few and see what you prefer. If you do want the option of using the car seat in the stroller, there are car seat adapter bars available for most if not all strollers.


----------



## SeattleRain (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay, for one thing, I wouldn't get the Peg. CPST's hate that seat and it's a small fortune for a seat that they're going to use for a year. Put your $249 somewhere else. I'd go with the Graco seat since it's compatable with everything. I have a Chicco KF30 and I love love love it. My 9 month old is 17lbs and 28 inches long and he'll definitely make it to a year (though we're actually switching him to a Coccoro next week because he doesn't like laying so flat, but that's another story). So I'd encourage you to take a look at the Chicco or the Graco, both have a lot of travel system options. I really liked the Baby Jogger City Mini. You can buy an adapter bar to click your carseat onto, or you can lay the seat all the way back to put the baby directly inside. It's lightweight and easy to fold and compact. I really enjoyed the ability to move the baby in and out of the car with the carseat in the 6 months and under phase so I definitely get the need for the travel system, but know that is equally important to get a good stroller for the 6 months and older phase. A lot of travel systems have strollers that aren't so great so definitely look that that.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

For stroller LOVE the Peg Perego Pliko P3. My model is 2007, but it worked with the adapter with my graco seat. It also lies fairly flat so you can put baby right in the stroller (you can buy a boot for it and such too). I used it with the car seat only when I didn't want to risk waking my dd, so it was rare, but it's nice to have for those few times you need it.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

For me, a stroller must be durable, lightweight and compact. As such, I would recommend an infant car seat with a higher weight/height limit and an infant car seat stroller frame. The infant car seat will most likely last you for over a year (as will the stroller frame). After your LO has outgrown the infant car seat and stroller frame, you can select a lightweight umbrella stroller.

So many travel system strollers are of relative poor quality and quite bulky. Additionally, realize that most high quality stroller brands (Maclaren, Baby Jogger, BOB, Uppababy, Bugaboo & similar) offer strollers with adapters to fit most infant car seats. Thereby further making the "travel system" obsolete.

Something like these may work for you:

Infant car seat...

http://www.giggle.com/eng/product/snugride_35_infant_car_seat/1761417

Infant car seat stroller frame...

http://www.giggle.com/eng/product/easy_traveler/wex16013new

Good luck!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I loved the snugride with the Graco frame for things like dr appts, shopping when you need to put the baby down for a little while and there is no where to put her, or occasionally, when she would fall asleep and it would be easier to let her stay asleep for a little while. The frame is extremely easy to collapse and very small, it fits easily in the back seat.

I didn't like to have her in the car seat for long, though.
The rest of the time, I used a wrap to carry her around and then a Beco and slings, etc...when she was a little older. It is so much easier to go grocery shopping or wall through crowded places with no stroller and she was so snuggly and warm.

For a stroller, we got a Bob revolution since we run with the dogs quite often and it is the most comfortable stroller I ever used! It pushes with a light touch and the shocks are amazing. We have the double and it fits well through regular sized doorways but the single is really a convenient size and fits anywhere a regular stroller goes. Both of them can fit in the trunk of my Hyundai.

At first I thought the price was crazy, but I tried one before we bought it and I definitely think it is worth it. We were lucky and got ours on craigslist practically brand new but for several hundred dollars cheaper including a lot of accessories that would each cost a significant amount.
I did have a regular stroller that someone gave us, similar to a travel system one and there is no comparison. The wheels are harder to push and it just can't handle sidewalks or outside walking very well.

For the car seat, we had a snugride that adjusted from the front (VERY important) and it fit great into the Graco frame. But I got a Snugride 35 after that and while it is a lot more comfortable, it doesn't fit as well even though it is supposed to be compatible. It's wider and doesn't quite go all the way down as far at the bottom of the seat so the seat is more reclined.

Congratulations!


----------

